# Some Shhtuff on APX



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Those look awesome! I love that color too.


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome, wonder how they fit asians and they are selling in a lot of online retailers but not local yet (that I have seen so far)


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

retail? $$$$$


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Quantity said:


> Awesome, wonder how they fit asians and they are selling in a lot of online retailers but not local yet (that I have seen so far)


Just to be clear, the photos are of the standard APX.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn, those are some steezy ass gogs for sure. I just bought new gogs last season, but these are making me consider another purchase.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NASA uses anti-fog coating on their space helmets because of the humidity that happens inside the suit. Astronauts get really warm in those suits and they have a water cooling system throughout the suit which is powered by their packs. This constant heating and cooling causes condensation in the helmet visor. So they need the absolute best anti-fog protection.

Sorry, astronomy nerd here...

Back on topic... those goggles look so sick.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> NASA uses anti-fog coating on their space helmets because of the humidity that happens inside the suit. Astronauts get really warm in those suits and they have a water cooling system throughout the suit which is powered by their packs. This constant heating and cooling causes condensation in the helmet visor. So they need the absolute best anti-fog protection.


What he said  The murdered out Japan APX looks so mean...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You know, it was a very good idea for you to post actual pictures of the APX goggles. They look horrible in the stock Dragon pictures. Understandable though as shooting each lens variation would be a pain. Easier to photoshop the colors.

Any Asian workers in your building? Should have them try it on to check fitment on our, well, flatter faces.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> You know, it was a very good idea for you to post actual pictures of the APX goggles. They look horrible in the stock Dragon pictures. Understandable though as shooting each lens variation would be a pain. Easier to photoshop the colors.
> 
> Any Asian workers in your building? Should have them try it on to check fitment on our, well, flatter faces.


Hi Leo,

I worked with an Asian customer yesterday on a pair and in honesty, he passed (not died, just didn't go with the goggles )

I think the new APX S is supposed to do a bit better there, but I have only played with the samples.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish Dragon would bring their Asian Fit line to America :/

Oakley does it! They should too dangit.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats the price on these?


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn I should have waited a bit longer =/ I tried on some of the APX and they didn't fir my face to well, would have liked to see what the APXS were like. Ended up getting the fishbowls. Love them but they fog up bad =/


----------

